# Sidr Honey - Have you ever heard of it?



## Honey_Is_the_Best (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello. I am new to this forum and have found you after searching through the internet for some honey websites. I have read about Sidr Honey from Yemen in the February National Geographic and have been searching for it ever since. I finally found it last month at a retailer's website at http://www.worldsfoods.com/view.asp?prod_ID=2884. They claim to be the first ones to import this honey into the United States. It is the rarest and most expensive honey in the world (1 Kilo costs $200). I bought a small jar at first and found it to be very good indeed - the best honey I have ever tasted in my life and I have tasted countless honeys from all around - local as well as imported. I have to definately say that it is well worth the money. I am currently waiting for my two-1 kilo jars that are coming next week hopefully. I was just wondering - any thoughts about this honey? Has any of you ever heard about it before? Hope to hear your remarks!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

$90 per pound for honey? Why?


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

If you really like Sidr Honey you should try these guys: http://realhoney.com/realhoney/index.asp
They are about half the price for the same thing and they are in the US as well.

Of if you want a lot you could buy from these guys.
http://www.alibaba.com/manufacturer/13185488/Sell_Sidr_Honey.html

-Tim


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You paid $400 for two kilos of honey? I have some very delicious honey here. I'd be happy to sell you two kilos for $20 plus shipping.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow it must be good stuff,but i am thinking mine is just as good but then i may be a bit bias lol.Do you go searching for the best honey as a passtime or what?
Bob


----------



## Khaled (Dec 24, 2005)

Sidr Honey is expensive, but the high price comes for the extraordinary taste and the nutrition value. Sidr Honey comes from the flowers of Sidr Trees which grows in desert and semi-desert areas. It is known that the distinctive taste of Sidr Honey comes as a result of the long distance (round trip) bees have to travel to reach Sidr Trees. Not to mention the primitive way of collecting the honey which affect the collected quantity, thus affect it's price. Yemen is a country located at the south of Saudi Arabia and it is well know for it's Sidr Honey which they export to all over the world.
If you are interested in Sidr Honey, you can buy it online at a competitive price from http://www.realhoney.com/mainenglish.html 
Sidr Honey with it's superior quality and taste, can not be compared to any honey in the whole world.


----------



## Khaled (Dec 24, 2005)

The correct url for sidr honey from realhoney is http://www.realhoney.com


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

There we go right from someone who knows.Now we know the rest of the story.Thanks Khaled


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

What sort of a bee is the on depicted in
the logo for the website? Looks like 
wasp markings to me.


----------



## nasim (Aug 25, 2010)

First of all, I would like to say that I couldn't find any honey that is as good as the sidr honey from Yemen.. its taste, color, and thickness. I love everything about Yemeni sidr honey.

The only thing that I don't like about it, is that its collected in the traditional way which can make it not safe. I have seen many websites that sell yemeni sidr honey and claim that there honey is the best, but almost none of them test their honey to verify safety and quality. So far, the only company that tests their honey regularly is http://www.yemensidrhoney.com but their prices are slightly higher than average.


----------



## Saeed (Jul 12, 2001)

I sell it at $80 per kilo excluding shipping. Do not be tricked with high price. This price is the average in the area. You might find $20 +/- but any more does not mean it is excellent. I produce about 200 kilos a year and have no problem in marketing it.

Lab analysis is available. Diastase Enzymes activity is 30 Goth. The minimun standard is 3 only which means it is 10 times active.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

This thread peaked my interest.
I have been experimenting with many exotic honeys lately.
Maybe I was scammed, (worldsfoods.com) but was not impressed with any distinctive taste or health properties of Sidr honey.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

How does this number compare to New Zealand, manuka honey? I know its consider one of the most healthful, at least through extensive advertising campaigns. 



Saeed said:


> Lab analysis is available. Diastase Enzymes activity is 30 Goth. The minimun standard is 3 only which means it is 10 times active.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

KQ6AR said:


> How does this number compare to New Zealand, manuka honey? I know its consider one of the most healthful, at least through extensive advertising campaigns.


...and more importantly, trademarked lab tests!

deknow


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting stuff. The links below help a bit with understanding; not sure if there is a difference between the Gothe and Schade scales. It looks like the minimum may be 8, not 3 as stated.

http://www.airborne.co.nz/Enzymes.shtml

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e30.htm


----------



## Vance (Jun 2, 2009)

i had a co-worker bring some back from Dubai, I have to admit it was very good, but it's a little out of my price range.


----------

